# Big news in the BRAT family



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We've taken in a foster child adult. Her name is Nikki and she's 19. It's a long story, but it ends with her moving into our spare room and us taking care of her (Joe says I've seen the Blind Side too many times) while she finishes up college.

Of course, my poor boy is even more outnumbered with all the estrogen floating around this place. But having a new kid is nice.. Specially since we skipped the diaper stage, puberty, and mouthy teen stages.

I do think it will take some time for her to adjust to our family dynamics... We're not a traditional family.

Anyway, I just wanted to share. I changed my users id to luvmy5brats


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Heather, what kind of Kindle does she now have??  I cannot imagine anyone joining all of you without one.  Congratulations!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

How wonderful.....and congratulations !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Heather!

A generous heart always stretches to include one more.  Hugs to you for doing this!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Heather, what kind of Kindle does she now have?? I cannot imagine anyone joining all of you without one. Congratulations!


Heehee. You know me so well... My spare Kindle Touch was waiting for her on her nightstand.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Heather,
I cannot imagine a more healthy environment for "personal growth" than with your exciting family.


just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You'll have to change it to the BRANTs




(Though, sadly, that's not nearly as clever.  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'll have to change it to the BRANTs
> 
> 
> 
> (Though, sadly, that's not nearly as clever.  )


I told her the N could stand for "in training"


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What wonderful news! Congratulations to all of you


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

> ...But having a new kid is nice.. Specially since we skipped the diaper stage, puberty, and mouthy teen stages....


Good plan, though if you could have waited just a few more years, you could have skipped to the stage where she starts earning her own keep (well...depending on this economy).

Seriously, though, I'm guessing she considers herself to be a very lucky young lady right now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Seriously, though, I'm guessing she considers herself to be a very lucky young lady right now.


I think I'm the lucky one.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I had no doubt she would be joining the Kindle Krew..


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is huge news. She's a lucky person to have found her way to you. Thank you for letting us know!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations! It sounds like a wonderful situation all around. How are her homeschooling skills? Is she in college or working now?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

God Bless you.  I think it's wonderful.  

I'm reminded of a story from my childhood that has bothered me my whole life. 

My mom was good friends with a woman who had five children; three girls and two boys. Us kids would all play together and my mom and her would enjoy a nice lunch with us kids then have a cuppa while we all played. One week their house; one week ours. They were wonderful people. The lady friend unfortunately, came down with cancer. When she broke the news to her husband; he packed up and left her and her five children; only to hook up and marry (just months later) another woman with ten kids of her own. Mom's friend passed (She didn't last long at all.) and the five children; rejected by their Dad, were placed in various foster homes, only to not see each other again. I believe some were placed out of state. 

It was the early 70s and we were poor; Mom had just had her third baby and Dad was out of work. My dad was a carpenter by trade and was often laid off due to the inclement weather. I remember my mother crying so hard wishing that she could take all five of them and keep them together. Back then, we couldn't afford another mouth to feed (my sister was an infant) and I so often thought of those kids over the years. Once I saw the oldest daughter and I ran up to her and hugged her so tightly and I asked if she ever saw any of her siblings and she said I don't want to talk about it; but no, I don't know where they are and there is not a day that goes by that I don't think of them. She thought her oldest brother joined the military.

I don't know with technology being as advanced as it is today, if any of the siblings were able to find each other and reunite but it always left a hole in my heart and my mother, to this day, often mentions them. I did try to look them up but I didn't have any luck; of course, I had very little to go on, other than  their names. Another time I thought I saw the middle daughter. I approached and inquired: she replied. "My name is Gayle, but the one your talking about is dead." And she gave me a look that bored through me; as if relaying a message. I knew it was her (much older) but it was obvious she didn't want to discuss it. It looked as though she were with what would be her husband; maybe he didn't know of her past... So I left well enough alone, went home and cried buckets.  

Their father was a coward, rat who took on 10 other children and rejected his own. I prayed for them for years. Mom still has their wallet sized school pics from back in the day. A few times as a kid; I saw her pull them out and cry. It made such a lasting impression on me. 

Moral of the story: 
GOD BLESS GOOD FOSTER PARENTS... ESPECIALLY THOSE WHO TAKE OLDER KIDS IN. 
...And to those 5 siblings; we did love you.  I hope you found peace and each other.

CONGRATULATIONS HEATHER AND FAMILY.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heather, how incredible!  Bless you.

SJC - wow, what an unbelievably tragic story!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. God Bless foster parents.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Congratulations! It sounds like a wonderful situation all around. How are her homeschooling skills? Is she in college or working now?


She's in college. Right now she's taking online classes and she'll finish up her current semester with the school she's enrolled in and then she'll probably need to transfer to a school here in MD. (She's moved here from Oregon) She gets grants and loans that cover her education... We'll also be getting a bit of support from her mom until her next grant comes in... Her father has been taking her grant money for the last few semesters... Luckily it isn't dispersed until after the tuition is paid, so she's not in danger of not being able to pay for her classes, but she's had to scrape money together just to buy her books. I think once she gets settled in and gets comfortable , she'll probably start looking for a job. We've got to get her a replacement birth certificate and SS card (thanks to her father) so she can't do much job wise yet until those come in.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this, Heather. Congratulations on your BRAT in training. We need some updated pictures of your boy climbing the walls.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations Heather and Nikki.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My goodness, Heather, that is fantastic. How are the other four BRATs adapting to a big sister? God bless and prayers for much happiness for all of you. You deserve it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, I missed this too. Congratulations! I have to say I'm not surprised at all! You're such a warm and loving person!


----------

